# Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten



## Eva-Maria (17. Juli 2011)

Moin zusammen,
auch wenn das Wetter nicht wirklich sommerlich zu nennen ist,
die Stauden lassen sich davon nicht beeindrucken und haben das Blühen begonnen.

Agastache Blue Fortune
 

Echinacae
 

__ Stockrose
 

Diese Schöne hat sich selbst ausgesät
 

und immer wieder schön, die Kressen an unserem Zaun zur Pferdekoppel


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Die Tiger sind los, eh.... Tigerlilien meine ich natürlich


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Schöne Fotos!
Die Blüten trotzen dem schlechten Wetter - bei uns auch.


----------



## Majaberlin (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Noch eine __ Stockrose, __ Blutweiderich und Hortensie endless summer und Purpurglöckchen mit __ Storchschnabel, der jetzt schon wieder anfängt zu blühen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (24. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Hallo Maja,
Dein Hibiscus schaut ja klasse aus!
Unsere blauen und rosafarbenen haben noch nicht einmal Knospen.
Dieser "Sommer"


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Vorhin für euch festgehalten..


----------



## Digicat (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Super Eva-Maria ....

Bild 2 hat es mir besonders angetan 

Sehr schön 

Jetzt noch "Neat Image" drüber laufen lassen ...

Ein Spitzenfoto wäre es


----------



## Eva-Maria (26. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Lieber Helmut,
über Dein Lob freue ich mich besonders.
Neat Image.... ich habe kein Photoshop.
Wenn Du damit ausgestattet bist, zieh' gern das Bild runter, "bearbeite" es und lade es wieder hoch... den Unterschied würde ich gern mal sehen.
Schönen Abend noch.


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Servus Eva-Maria

Habs gerne gemacht 

Vorher - Nachher


----------



## grille (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Hallo zusammen,
wie schon erwähnt trotz nicht sehr sommerlichem Wetter blüht heuer alles sehr üppig.Somit hatter der Regen auch was Gutes.
Insekten jede Menge und die Sonnenblumen werden bereits von den Stieglitzen geerntetn.
LG grille


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Moin Helmut,
lieben Dank für Deine Mühe.
Wo genau muß ich denn jetzt hinschauen, um den von Dir angesprochenen "Rauschunterschied" zu sehen.
Hab' mir den Schlaf aus den Augen gerieben, PC-Brille auf der __ Nase,
und seh' es trotzdem nicht


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Servus Eva-Maria

Am besten siehst du es, wenn du einfach mal aufs linke Bild klickst ....
dann geht das Betrachterfenster auf ... dort auf "nächstes" ...
dann klickst du einfach "hin > erstes" dann "her > letztes" ... einfach zwischen den beiden Button hin und her klicken ...

Dann solltest eigentlich den Unterschied sehen


----------



## Christine (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Hi,

also - ich will mich ja nicht einmischen - aber besser gefällt mir die bearbeitete Version (sofern das die zweite ist) nicht, da sind doch Farbe und Struktur verloren gegangen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Hallo Helmut,
habe Deine Anweisung befolgt, danke für den Tipp
Was mir dann auch sofort auffiel, daß die Farben beim linken Bild brillianter sind.
Besonders aufgefallen ist mir das am Schmetterling, links das Rot roter, rechts ins Bräunliche verfärbt.
Auch die Echinacae selbst ist links "pinker", auf dem rechten Bild ist das Pink eher dumpfer.
Dir noch einen schönen Tag, mit hoffentlich reichlich Sonnenschein


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Servus Christine

Du hast Recht ... meine Bearbeitung ist nicht optimal ...
Farbe habe ich etwas zurück genommen, war mMn. zu sehr gesättigt und das beim entrauschen Details verloren gehen ... ja, je nach Höhe der ISO bei der Aufnahme 

und man sollte das Original haben zum bearbeiten ... 

Ich mache zum Beispiel nicht mehr viel am PC ... um so besser man versucht eine Aufnahme zu machen, je weniger muß die EBV eingreifen ... 

Also so wenig wie möglich die Iso hochdrehen, nicht die Automatik machen lassen 
statt dessen ein Stativ benutzen ... wenn es die Cam kann, mit Selbstauslöser das Bild machen ... man verwackelt sonst beim Auslösen ... geht natürlich nur bei statischen Motiven und bei wenig bis gar keinen Wind. 

Fotografieren ist schon auch wie ein Teich ein Geduldspiel ...

So das war jetzt aber mehr als genug OT ...

Sorry Eva-Maria :sorry


----------



## Eva-Maria (27. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Hi Helmut,
nothing to be sorry for 
DANKE für die Tipps, sag' ich mal statt dessen!
Für die Echinacae/Schmetterlings-Aufnahme habe ich wohl so an die 30 Bilder gemacht, Wind ging GsD wenig. Nur der Schmetterling wollte nicht ruhig sitzen bleiben und klappte natürlich auch dauernd mit den Flügeln....
Die Kamera hatte ich primär auf der linken Hand, ausgelöst mit rechts, versucht nur im ausgeatmeten Zustand zu fotografieren, 300 mm Objektiv, AF, ISO 100.
Ich werde weiter üben, üben, üben... auch mal das Stativ versuchen.


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Ein wenig Nachschlag, gestern war ja Sommer


----------



## fredi (31. Juli 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Hallo Moin
Hier ein Streifzug durch unseren Garten

  Fredi


----------



## Eva-Maria (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

es geht eindeutig Richtung Herbst....
das Gras schiebt seine Puschel normalerweise ab Mitte September,
dieses Jahr ab Anfang August, verrückt:shock
 

Dahlie Tarzan, im letzten Jahr auf dem Herbst-Kiekeberg-Markt mit 2 Blüten gekauft.
Auch dieses jahr wieder in einen größeren Topf gestellt, statt sie auszupflanzen, reichlich Blüten, Durchmesser so frühstückstellergroß
 

die Fächerblume seit Monaten unermüdlich, eine tolle Pflanze
 

und last but not least die Stockis. Tapfer blühen sie üppig, statt sich vom Regen zu Matsche machen zu lassen


----------



## Majaberlin (6. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Einfach wunderschön!
Aber es geht dem Herbst entgegen - das kann man wirklich nicht leugnen.
Aber für mich auch schön - der Urlaub rückt näher, allerdings damit auch 4 Wochen weg vom Garten.
Jetzt blüht auch der gefüllte lila Hibskus:


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Moin zusammen,
der Hammerstrauch auch jetzt in voller Blüte.
Letzte Woche, als mal die Sonne schien... und heute, strömender Regen
                                       

und ein Phänomen... 2 __ Wandelröschen,
das *eine 50 - 60 cm hoch*, blühend....   das *andere 3,00 m hoch*, schon abblühend
                                    

Beide stehen in Kübeln, wurden normal gedüngt und haben den Winter im Kalthaus verbracht.
Die große Ausgabe, war so 1,20 hoch, da schon ein paar Jährchen bei uns, durfte dann schon im April nach draussen, kriegte dann geschützt auf der Terrasse stehend, 2 Frostnächte im Mai ab.. ich war kurz davor, es zu entsorgen.... da es deutliche Anzeichen von Erfrierungen zeigte.... GsD ließ ich "Gnade vor Recht ergehen"
Wer hat eine Erklärung für diese Entwicklung?


----------



## Eva-Maria (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Moin,
gestern war doch tatsächlich Sommer!
Hier ein paar Fotos, die meisten Stauden schauen leicht gebeutelt aus, durch den massenhaften Regen, der hier so in den letzten Wochen runterkam.


----------



## toschbaer (14. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Ja Eva Maria,
schön etwas Buntes zu sehen bei diesem ... Wetter!

Auch von mir etwas buntes

        

Am Boden-Pflanzenfilter habe ich ein neues Beet angelegt - es werden dort noch Erdorchideen einziehen 

LG
Friedhelm


----------



## sunny01 (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Hallo,

diese gelbe Staude habe ich auch in meinem Garten, habe aber keine Ahnung wie sie heißt. Kann mir von Euch jemand auf die Sprünge helfen?

LG 
Sunny


----------



## Eva-Maria (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Hi sunny,
schau mal,... könnte es sein, daß es sich um eine "__ Mädchenauge-Varietät" handelt bei Dir?
http://www.google.de/search?q=mädch...v&sa=X&ei=-zlOTuDJO9Tb4QS3oY3yBw&ved=0CDUQsAQ


----------



## sunny01 (19. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Hallo Eva-Maria,

Treffer, es ist __ Mädchenauge!  Was steh ich manchmal auf'm Schlauch....

Liebe Grüße
Sunny


----------



## Eva-Maria (21. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Salatkopfgroße Tarzan-Dahlienblüten....
 

und der Milchstern kriegt mehr und mehr kleine Blütchen, schaut klasse aus!


----------



## Eva-Maria (22. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

"Schneeweißchen & Rosenrot"
 

Mme Galen bequemt sich auch endlich


----------



## Eva-Maria (28. Aug. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Diese Woche die ersten "Herbtschnäpper" gekauft...
Hortensie statt satter 20 Euro... nur noch 5 Euronen,
Lavendelpötte, 25 cm Durchmesser... 2,99, usw.
Ich habe ordentlich zugeschlagen.
Heute dann eine __ Prachtscharte und eine                 Montbreite Emily McKenzie eingepflanzt.
        

Und die Clemi Josephine blüht bereits seit Mai, immer wieder, heute dieses Foto gemacht.


----------



## Eva-Maria (16. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

... und bei diesem herrlichen Wetter gleich noch ein paar andere Kandidaten festgehalten


----------



## Eva-Maria (29. Sep. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Noch einige frühmorgendliche Bilder...


----------



## Eva-Maria (9. Okt. 2011)

*AW: Sommerblüher quer durch den Garten*

Das "WiKa" ist eröffnet und unsere Mediterraner sind heute umgezogen.
Die __ Oleander habe ich auf ca. 1/3 rückgeschnitten, bin mal gespannt, ob und wie sie im nächsten Frühjahr durchtreiben. __ Lorbeer- und Olivenbäumchen ausgeputzt und umgesetzt. Diverse Groß-Geranien rückgeschnitten, ein __ Wandelröschen ausgeputzt & rückgeschnitten, auch __ Feige und Nektarine bereits umziehen lassen.
 

Draussen sind jetzt nur noch ein paar große Pötte, wo das Blühen gar kein Ende nehmen will. Der __ Zylinderputzer steht in der dritten Blühperiode. 
 

Die letzten Tomatenrispen geerntet... ade Sommer!


----------

